# Partition Programm für Vista



## D!str(+)yer (23. Januar 2008)

*Partition Programm für Vista*

Hi Leute,
ich suche ein Partitions Programm für Windows Vista 32bit....

Mit der eingebauten verwaltungs funktion komm ich nicht mehr weiter, weil ich da keine partitionen vergrößern kann -.-
"partion vergrößern" wird mir zwar angezeigt, ich konnte es aber noch nie auswählen 

Zu XP zeiten hab ich für sowas Paragon Partion Manager 8 verwendet, der ist jedoch nicht vista kompatibel....

also kann mir wer ein prog für vista empfehlen, am besten freeware, sehr billig oder ne test version würd für den anfang auch reichen!!!


----------



## Mantiso90 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*

Partlogic sollte funtionieren. Musste halt im Bios von der CD booten lassen.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*

Der aktuelle Paragon (8.5?) läuft meines wissens nach auch unter Vista...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Paragon (8.5?) läuft meines wissens nach auch unter Vista...



weißte auch wo ich das her bekomme?
auf der herstellerseite von paragon hab ich eine die aktuellste trailversion runter geladen, das ist aber 9.0 und irgendwie funktioniert das nicht -.-


----------



## kmf (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*

Geht doch mit Vista-Bordmitteln. Musst dich nur als Admin einloggen.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> weißte auch wo ich das her bekomme?
> auf der herstellerseite von paragon hab ich eine die aktuellste trailversion runter geladen, das ist aber 9.0 und irgendwie funktioniert das nicht -.-


http://www.paragon-software.com/de/home/pm-personal/
Da gibts nur die 8.5
Aber mit der Demo kann man ohnehin nur simulieren und nichts wirklich ändern. Wenn dann brauchst du die Vollversion. Du meintest ja dass du die 8er verwendest hast unter XP. Kannst du da nicht updaten oder müsstest du es dann neu kaufen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*

ah habs gerad gefunden, werds mal mit nem update versuchen, wenns net zu teuer ist


----------



## exa (4. September 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*



kmf schrieb:


> Geht doch mit Vista-Bordmitteln. Musst dich nur als Admin einloggen.



sorry das ich hier ausgrabe, geht das auch im laufenden vista x64???

denn ich hab hier ne 160 gb systemplatte die ich auf ne partition spiegeln will auf meiner 500 gb platte, und muss dafür jetz halt ne partition auf der 500gb platte machen, aber ohne daten zu verlieren...

kann ich das einfach so machen in dem ich sage: volume verkleinern??? oder gehn dann die daten auf der 500 gb platte über den jordan???


----------



## exa (4. September 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*

weiß da keiner bescheid??? ich mein ein kostenloses prob geht auch, wenn einer was empfehlen kann...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. September 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*



exa schrieb:


> kann ich das einfach so machen in dem ich sage: volume verkleinern??? oder gehn dann die daten auf der 500 gb platte über den jordan???


Jepp, einfach auf "Volume verkleinern..." klicken.
Daten sollten im Normalfall nicht verloren gehen, da das Volumen nur bis zu dem Punkt verkleinert wird wo der "Partitioniervorgang" auf Daten stößt. Daher wäre es ratsam vorher eine Datenträgerbereinigung und Defragmentierung durchzuführen. Andernfalls kann es vorkommen das nur ein paar Gigabyts für die neue Partition freigegeben werden.
Außerdem ist es ratsam, wie auch bei anderen Partitionierungstools, ein Backup seiner Daten anzulegen. Nur für den Fall das doch einmal etwas schief geht.


----------



## exa (4. September 2008)

*AW: Partition Programm für Vista*

backup is eig nicht nötig, sind nur freewaretools darauf, aber bis man die wieder alle geladen hat...^^


----------

